
Ask HN: Which companies don't ask whiteboard questions? - throwmeplease
I&#x27;m trying to set up a list of companies that don&#x27;t ask whiteboard questions during a technical interview. More like a coding assignment or design questions, etc. In other words, a company that values work experience over academic stuff during the interview process for a Senior Software Engineer.<p>Thanks!
======
model_s
May I ask what you'll be using this information for?

~~~
throwmeplease
For my own use. In case I want to apply for a new job, I'll try to avoid white
boarding stuff.

~~~
model_s
Although this article doesn't give the exact information you're looking for,
you may find it interesting.

[http://blog.triplebyte.com/how-to-interview-
engineers](http://blog.triplebyte.com/how-to-interview-engineers)

White-boarding is mentioned above the first graphic. Control + F "39%"

